# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1, ретролистез L5



## Надя0909 (17 Фев 2022)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Надежда. У моего мужа (44года) периодически болела спина и правое бедро, боль иногда уходила в колено и икру. На МРТ 5 лет назад обнаружили медианно-парамедианную грыжу диска L5-S1 до 8 мм с каудальной подсвязочной миграцией на 6мм. Врач невролог выписал при обострении пить Целебрекс и мазать гелями, избегать наклонов вперед и осевой нагрузки. Вне обострения ходить в зал, растягивать спину, качать мышечный корсет и отпустил с Богом… С залом действительно улучшилось состояние, к тому же он похудел, позвоночнику стало легче. Недели 2 назад после зала заболела уже левая нога в ягодице по бедру и в икру, правая не беспокоила. Сначала подумали, что потянул мышцу или защемило где-то ( седалищный нерв?), но я его убедила сделать МРТ . В МРТ есть изменения, которые меня беспокоят. Грыжа до 9мм с миграцией на 12мм, Ретролистез L5 ( смещен кзади) до 6мм. Позвоночный канал на уровне L5 до 14мм, на уровне грыжи диска до 5мм. Я так понимаю, это сужение позвоночного канала из-за грыжи… Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько это серьезно и что делать нам дальше. Сейчас спина не болит. Беспокоит левая нога (хотя раньше болела всегда правая), начинает болеть где-то в крестце, в бедро и в икру. Причем к вечеру боль значительно меньше. Боль как-то накапливается, когда стоит. В другом положении не беспокоит. Чувствительность хорошая, слабости и онемения нет. Сейчас мажем Диклофенак 5% в месте крестца.
Очень надеюсь получить от вас совет, рекомендации, мнение… Может, какое-то физиолечение добавить, медикаментозное… Боюсь ужасно, как бы не пропустить момент, когда действительно нужна операция. Муж настроен бороться всеми доступными методами, потому что операция это тоже как повезет… у нас в Омске помощи нет: терпите или идите на операцию- весь разговор, а рассказать, что можно сделать, чтобы оттянуть операцию или избежать ее, никто не может. Простите, что много лишних слов, просто не знаем, куда двигаться дальше и что делать. Снимки и заключение крайнего МРТ прилагаю:

Физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен. Тело L5 смещено кзади на 6 мм. Форма, размеры позвонков не изменены. МР-сигнал от позвонков не изменен. В сегменте L4-5, и в большей степени в L5-S1 снижена высота межпозвонкового диска со снижением МР-сигнала от его структур, в L5 S1 определяется медианно-парамедианная грыжа диска до 9 мм с каудальной подсвязочной миграцией на 12 мм. Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков склерозированы с краевыми остеофитами. Дугоотростчатые суставы с признаками спондилоартроза и гипертрофии капсульно-связочного аппарата. Позвоночный канал на уровне L5 до 14 мм, на уровне грыжи диска до 5 мм. Спинной мозг обычной формы, МР-сигнал от него не изменен, эпиконус на уровне L1. Сигнал от корешков конского хвоста не изменен. Крестцово-подвздошные сочленения без особенностей. Травматических, деструктивных изменений в позвонках не отмечено. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани симметричны, структурны, МР-сигнал не изменен. Заключение: МР- картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника характера остеохондроза с секвестрированной грыжей диска L5-S1, проявления спондилеза, спондилоартроза. Ретролистез L5.


----------



## La murr (17 Фев 2022)

@Надя0909, Надежда, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2022)

Надя0909 написал(а):


> В МРТ есть изменения, которые меня беспокоят. Грыжа до 9мм с миграцией на 12мм, Ретролистез L5 ( смещен кзади) до 6мм. Позвоночный канал на уровне L5 до 14мм, на уровне грыжи диска до 5мм. Я так понимаю, это сужение позвоночного канала из-за грыжи…


При грыже всегда сужение.



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько это серьезно и что делать нам дальше.


Зависит не от данных МРТ, а от самочувствия.



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Сейчас спина не болит. Беспокоит левая нога (хотя раньше болела всегда правая), начинает болеть где-то в крестце, в бедро и в икру. Причем к вечеру боль значительно меньше. Боль как-то накапливается, когда стоит. В другом положении не беспокоит. Чувствительность хорошая, слабости и онемения нет. Сейчас мажем Диклофенак 5% в месте крестца.


Если мазь помогает, то все хорошо.



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Очень надеюсь получить от вас совет, рекомендации, мнение… Может, какое-то физиолечение добавить,


У врача уже были?



Надя0909 написал(а):


> медикаментозное…


По инету не назначают.



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Боюсь ужасно, как бы не пропустить момент, когда действительно нужна операция.


Как начнет писать в штаны или будет слабость - так неотложно и сделаете.
Если три месяца не сможет ходить на работу, несмотря на хорошее лечение - так планово согласиться.
Если боитесь возможных проблем больше, чем операции - так сделаете  профилактическую операцию.



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Муж настроен бороться всеми доступными методами, потому что операция это тоже как повезет… у нас в Омске помощи нет: терпите или идите на операцию- весь разговор, а рассказать, что можно сделать, чтобы оттянуть операцию или избежать ее, никто не может. Простите, что много лишних слов, просто не знаем, куда двигаться дальше и что делать.


При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж
1.4. Физиотерапия;
1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова
*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;
2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.
*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;
3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.
3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:
— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);
— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);
— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;
— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.
3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:
— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е.специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК- это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.

Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!

Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*
1. Противовоспалительная терапия в мазях, таблетках, уколах, капельницах и блокадах.
2. Миорексирующая терапия.
3. Метаболическая терапия.
4. Физиотерапия.
5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.
6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике
7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)
8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.
9. ЛФК

Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).

Понимаю, что сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там.



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Снимки и заключение крайнего МРТ прилагаю: ...


Может диск поставить для скачивания?


----------



## Надя0909 (1 Мар 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У врача уже были?


Врач оставил только диклофенак на поясницу. Сказал, что миорелаксант не поможет, таблетки противовоспалительные не выписал. Сейчас проходим курс ультразвука с карипаином ( крем). Пока лучше не становится. Боль блуждающая от ягодицы по ноге. Иногда как судорогой сводит.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если мазь помогает, то все хорошо


Не помогает.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может диск поставить для скачивания?


Диска нет. Только снимки и описание. Может на е-mail прислать?

Да, еще комбилипен колем 1 р. в день


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Мар 2022)

Надя0909 написал(а):


> Диска нет. Только снимки и описание. Может на е-mail прислать?


sfp05@mail.ru  И ссылку на тему приложите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Мар 2022)

Фото надо делать на экране включенного монитора с чистым листком.
Но вот это видно. 
Описание соответствует.



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Врач оставил только диклофенак на поясницу. Сказал, что миорелаксант не поможет, таблетки противовоспалительные не выписал. Сейчас проходим курс ультразвука с карипаином ( крем). Пока лучше не становится. Боль блуждающая от ягодицы по ноге. Иногда как судорогой сводит.


На первый план выходит проверенный способ лечения - ВРЕМЯ!
И все процедуры, которые помогают Времени. 



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Не помогает.


Значит, надо аппликатор 3 раза в день, комплекс мазей три раза в день, компресс на эти мази три раза в день. 



Надя0909 написал(а):


> Да, еще комбилипен колем 1 р. в день


Хорошо, можно и таблетками.


----------

